# 88305 Billing Help



## Danielle (Jan 24, 2014)

We are a dermatology practice that has our own lab and we bill out code 88305 as a global code to the insurance carriers since we are currently processing and reading the slide at the same location. However, our dermatopathologist is going to start reading the slides at another location.We are concerned if we split the claims by billing 88305-26 at one location and 88305-TC at another location our claims may get denied. Has anyone had any experience with billing each component from a different location under the same tax id? Thanks.


----------

